
Be an entrepreneur in 3 lessons: 1st, Stop Overplanning and Just Do It - gasull
http://alwayson.goingon.com/permalink/post/28693
======
swombat
_Rather than hire a sales guy, the CEO should hire underlings._

Wins the cretinous statement of the day award, imho.

Don't hire underlings. Hire team mates. Especially in a start-up.

------
pxlpshr
_Paul also advises that entrepreneurs not "cut corners" on their brand and
image. "Appearances account for everything," he said._

+1, couldn't agree more with that statement. :)

~~~
hbien
Sad but true. I got in trouble at my last job as a web programmer for not
dressing up. I just wore t-shirt and jeans b/c it was comfy and I didn't
realize it was that far off from a polo/collar shirt and jeans.

~~~
swombat
Job != start-up

------
KevBurnsJr
Going out and doing is great. So long as you can make the time to truly
recognize your shortcomings and learn from them.

Makes me scared for the knucklehead product manager who absorbs Nike's slogan
as mantra; a substitution for reason and understanding.

Do, learn, plan, repeat. Always starts with Do, just don't forget to learn.

